# S.s Gogo



## igcw9170 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I, like a lot of people, am tracing my family history. I have got as far as the 1881 census which shows my great great great grandfather, Andrew Wydenbach, as an able seaman aboard the S.S GOGO in Durham, the ship being registered in South Shields. His place of birth is shown as Heligoland, which it turns out lost all of its births and deaths records at the start of the 20th century.
So, I seem to have come to a dead end and would be grateful if anyone could point me in a direction to find out more about this ship.
I've tried the obvious, but haven't come up with anything.
thanks.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello.
For starters SS GOGO official number 63473
Her crew agreement for 1881 can be obtained from here

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php

Roger


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*S.s. Gogo*

Morning, Gogo O.N.63473 Built by Scott&Co of Greenock #151
193.6x24.5 Compound engine,566gross
3/1872 completed for John Scott,Greenock
1874 Sold to J.M.Macdonald,London
1882 Sold to Matheson&Co,London
1907 Sold to Fratelli Corvaja,Palermo Re Giuseppe
1910 Owners Ditta Corvaja,Palermo
1912 Sold to F.Lofaro,Torre del Greco, Re Tripoli
17/3/1917 Shelled and sunk by U 64(Rohert Moraht),40 miles North of Strombli.
Ted.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Andrew Wydenbach there is a death registered in Swansea in the first quarter of 1927 he was aged 81 recorded in volume 11a page 1478 (DoB circa 1846)

There was a Son Andrew Wydenbach DoB recorded in the December of 1872 in Swansea volume 11a page 617

Both Andrew F Wydenbach and Son Andrew are in the 1891 census living ay 9a Clifton Hill Swansea with wife annie he no longer appears to be at sea 
in the 1901 census Andrew F Wydenbach he is still at the same address now a labourer in steel ? works


----------



## igcw9170 (Aug 4, 2010)

*S.S Gogo*

Hi,
Thanks to all for the above information.

Regards,
igcw9170.


----------

